# Can Anything be done about this?!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oooh I am SO mad! 

There is a guy near us. He ''collects'' horses and keeps them in unsuitable conditions and sells them on for waaay more than they are worth or he paid for them!

He has come back from Appleby with not just one or two horses but fields that were empty until last week suddenly are brimming, there's one smallish field with 6 or 7 young piebalds, another field with a large skewbald stallion, there are 2 horses Tethered along the verge outside this field  and another big black boy tethered on a public piece of land next to quite a busy road. Then the next field there is another one tethered in amongst 2 shetlands  None of these guys were there before and his donkeys have been relegate to a very small bit of field too.


I am so MAD I HATE this guy he does not care for his animals atall he does not deserve to have them 

SSPCA not interested (no surprise there!) because they have food (hah, for now!) they didn't even come out for a look even though a couple of the tethered ones are hobbled too and the chains are short (maybe about 10feet!) also attached to the headcollar well what's going to happen when their feet get caught? Nope, not interested.


He had the sspca called out for basically scaring the crap out of some poor pony he is trying to use as a carthorse, he has been seen whipping it to make it walk on through traffic, the whites of its eyes showing and foaming at the mouth because its terrified of the traffic but obviously its the one he thinks will look best pulling the cart for rides at all the summer fetes round here!  but when the isiots questioned him he say he doesnt have a cart pony. Grrrr. It nearly crashed into a car the dog accross the road from me went mental and it ran up the road!


I can't think of anything apart from the useless sspca but this guy needs to be shot


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Unfortunately it sounds like you have a dealer (and not decent one!!) ,obviously familiar with the way gypsies do things (tethering ,charging around in carts ,frequenting appelby)
Try getting in touch with Redwings ,IPLH,Blue Cross ,see if you have any success with them.
Problem is ,while he has customers ,he will keep getting the horses.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah he is described as ''the local gypsy''
His yard is accross the road from my aunts flat, he actually has an old half burned gypsy caravan in there! Lol
There's no actual house, I believe he 'lives' in a sort of flat above one of the blocks of stables, the yard is full of old carts and other junk, he collect metal to take it to the scrappy too, he use to have a massive guard dog but now just a geriatric collie who cant seem to walk straight. Its a mess in there, he's a mess, he can't take care of himself let alone a horse! 

Thanks I will get in touch and see if anything can be done the little bugger needs brought down a peg or two, he thinks he is too good to pay for some of the land he uses and he knows the council wont move him on they have better things to be doing than telling him to remove a horse from a grass verge!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He's already put a few up on preloved!

This one make me cry, the state of those pair :crying:

Preloved | welsh a filly for sale in Castle Douglas, Dumfries And Galloway, UK


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Try reporting him to the local council and the Inland Revenue!

You will need as much info as possible, - oh and try the local paper.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He is listed on a business page thingy as a horse dealer and breeder

D Howard - 24,Carlingwark St,Castle Douglas,Kirkcudbrightshire,DG7 1DW -Business Infomation Pad

his preloved adverts have no contact details though


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

He wont want to put up contact details just in case someone wants money back!!
That little filly, bless her ,would have cost £50-£60 at the sale probably less than that as shes with her mum,he will make out had them for ages and bred the foal .!!
As for him ,as hes saying he is a dealer ,he has certain obligations and keeping the horses in decent conditions is one of them.
RSPCA have successfully procecuted and confiscated horses from another horse dealer ,and he is now in prison (easy option for what he did to those horses)so it might be an idea for the rescue organisations to prevent this occurring again. 
Trading Standards might be interested ,especially if his discriptions of sale dont match etc.


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm afraid, as you have found out, unless there is evidence of blatant cruelty there is nothing that can legally be done. If the horses are fed and watered and have no untreated injuries they are being "looked after". There is nothing that can be done without evidence, but keep plugging away in the hope that others are doing the same and maybe something will be done some day. As for tethering on council or highways land, if the horses are not a nuisance and are watered then it is probably more trouble than it's worth to try to get him to stop.

Suck doesn't it?:frown:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a wee update

I had a call back from the sspca the other day regarding this. It seems I was not the only one to call up about it either!

Well they visited the man, after it took a while to actually get hold of him! But not before checking out the horses. 

They then stayed while he found somewhere else for the tethered ones as the tethers were Not suitable nor the locations. He was told to remove all the rubbish (washed up from the floods months ago) in the field with all the young piebalds in.

They will be keeping an eye on him and so will I!!


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't have a problem with tethering.
But when the tethers are unsuitible even to basic standard than it's wrong, as is hobbling WHILE tethered.
I know a very good dealer who tethers his horses, but he tethers them on a long rope (not attached to the headcollar, with water, shade etc; and is a tradional horseman. Meaning when he says a horse does this, this and this, it does it.

This guy on the other hand just sounds like dirt.
In all honesty, maybe some sort of authority will kick his butt at some point.
Not likely though, there seems to be a lot of these make shift dealers popping up all over the place...


----------

